# PAPER MILL SLUDGE



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

if this works the first entry is a pdf done by someone in wisconsin.

https://www.google.com/search?sclie...r=1&cad=cbv&bvch=u&sei=YKkYV_bXGYHn-wHEp7H4CQ


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Paper mill sludge is mostly cellulose and wood fiber. The only thing toxic in it may be heavy metals.


----------

